# 総あたり戦でやっていく



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. Could you help me again?
ーところで「伊賀の影丸」とかあのへんの何*人かずつで総あたり戦でやっていく*っていう、あれってやっぱり面白いパターンですよね。
I suppose interviewer says that the pattern in which a bunch of guys "become friends" after they all fight each other is interesting. I think I should check with you if I understood this 何*人かずつで総あたり戦でやっ*ていく. Maybe He's talking about making a manga through a pattern with a bunch of guys fighting each other. * *
Author's answer
 過去の漫画で僕もやっぱりその「伊賀の影丸」のパターンみたいなのをもじってやりだしたでしょ。
今のジャンプなんか皆、似たような戦いやりだしちゃったのね。*だから逆に暑苦しくなっちゃったの*（笑）うちじゃあ逆にそういうのをやら*なく*しているのね。
敵、味方5人ずつという戦いのパターンみたいなの作ったでしょ。今もうギャグ漫画でもやっているじゃない。
とにかく似たようなパターンは、あんまりやりたくない。自分が一度やっちゃった*ヤツは*、自分自身ができないわけよ。

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> ところで「伊賀の影丸」とかあのへんの何*人かずつで総あたり戦でやっていく*っていう、あれってやっぱり面白いパターンですよね。



I'm not a gamer, but I believe that it means that they do a round-robin battle with several people at a time.

Wait to see what gaming experts say.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

@＃2: ＃１の文脈や、これまでのKenshiromusouさんがこのフォーラムで質問してきた背景から推察すると、この文脈は「マンガ」作家がマンガの作風についてのインタビューを受けていると思われ、ビデオゲームの話ではないと思われます。「伊賀の影丸」というテレビゲームが新しく作られた可能性は１００％は否定できませんが、普通は、漫画界の古典、横山光輝作のマンガのことだと思います。

この言語フォーラムのルールは動画の引用は禁止となっていますが、Kenshiroumusouさんは、出典を匿名にする必要はないと思います。（間違っていたらすみませんが。）日本の、著作権に関する法律では、文章を引用する際にはむしろ出典を明らかにすることが求められていると思います。出典を明らかにしていないと「無断盗用」と認識されるからです。個人情報保護の対象になって匿名扱いにしなければならないのは、私的な手紙の文面などの場合ではないでしょうか。
　このフォーラムとしても、作者が誰であるとか、どのインタビューから引用したことがわかれば、言語フォーラムとして、より正確なディスカッションができると思いますし、フォーラムルールでも引用する際には出典を明らかにするように求められていると私は思います。

この文脈から推測すると、ここで著者が「総当たり戦」とよんでいるのは、「チーム戦、*総力戦*」という意味だと思います。
たとえば、チームＡが3人、チームＢが3人で、戦いをする際に、３×３＝９つの試合をするのではなくて、３対３で1試合を戦う、という意味だと思います。サッカーの試合は11人ずつの２チームで11×11＝121回のＰＫ合戦をするのではなく、単に２チームで1ゲームをする、という、いわばごく普通の戦い方を「総当たり戦」というやや「あやふや」「不正確」な言い方で表現したのだと思います。「総力戦」の言い間違いじゃないでしょうか。round-robin battleとはどちらの意味でしょうか？

私が「総力戦」と思うに至った根拠：
伊賀の影丸 - Wikipedia
『だが、本作のヒットを受け『鉄腕アトム』の「地上最大のロボット編」や『サイボーグ009』など人気作が生まれたのを皮切りに、現在でもどの少年向け漫画雑誌にもみられるような、「*それぞれ固有の特殊能力をもった者たちが敵味方入り乱れて闘う*」という一つのスタンダードを漫画媒体に取り入れた、その先駆けが本作であるともいえる。』

たとえば「ゴレンジャー」から始まった戦隊ものでは、最後は必ず５人がロボットに乗って戦うといったワンパターンが取られていましたが、そのようなワンパターンを、二番煎じとして「ウザく感じる」「暑苦しく感じる」redundantに感じる、と話者は言っているのではないでしょうか。
（洋物ならアベンジャーズ的なヤツでしょうか。）

「伊賀の影丸」を読んだことがありませんし、この作者が述べている「今の（少年）ジャンプの戦い方」も読んでいませんので、間違っていたらすみません。

*文脈や背景なしでは、「3人ずつで総あたり戦でやっていく」という日本語は3×３＝９つの試合を戦う、という意味になると思います。

総当たり戦＝リーグ戦

リーグ戦とは - コトバンク*


----------



## Joschl

SoLaTiDoberman said:
			
		

> このフォーラムとしても、作者が誰であるとか、どのインタビューから引用したことがわかれば、言語フォーラムとして、より正確なディスカッションができると思いますし、フォーラムルールでも引用する際には出典を明らかにするように求められていると私は思います。


まったく同感です。特にインタビューは口頭で行われるので，録音されたものを直接聞いて，インタビューの際の全体の雰囲気とか，インタビューを受ける方の個性とか，イントネーションとかが分からないと，どの解釈が妥当なのか分からずじまいになってしまう恐れがあります。特に日本語は発話をする際の周りの状況を把握することも大変重要ですから，録音されたものを聞けるかどうかということは大切なことだと思います。私はドイツ語でしかジャーナリズムの教育を受けたことがないので，日本でインタビューを公表する際に満たさなければならない条件は何か存じませんが,  もしインタビューの後で「生」の文章を公表できる，またはそのまま公表することが普通であるのなら，インタビュー自体を聞けるか，または見られるかということは，単なる「おまけ」ではなくて大切なことだと思います。


----------



## gengo

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> round-robin battleとはどちらの意味でしょうか？



It means a tournament in which every team plays against every other team, in a certain rotation.  It is described here.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 総当たり戦＝リーグ戦



I believe that is correct.  Here is a Wikipedia article about リーグ戦.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDobermanさん、おそらく著作権に関する法律ということは問題ではありません。ご存じ通り、３５年前のインタビューを訳そうとします。
Gengoさんの考えも分かります。「総あたり戦」と読んだら、白鵬翔や大相撲を思い出した。  
SoLaTiDobermanさんの教えた通り、漫画の文脈を考えたら確実に「チーム戦」に違いないと思います。
I think I also did not interpret 何人かず*つで *correctly. Seems it means simultaneously/at the same time; and not "each".
SoLaTiDobermanさん、Gengoさん、Joschlさん、本当にどうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

＠＃６：「御存じ（の）通り」－－－＞あなたが思うほど他人（少なくとも私）は「ご存じ」ではなくて困っているので、あえて質問しました。
あなたの質問の最初の頃は、「北斗の拳」の作者へのインタビューだったけれども、途中から作品や作者が変わったと思いますが、どう変わったのかはまるきりわかりません。ＰＭか何かで聞いたことがあるかもしれませんが、まるっきり覚えていません。Threadは一つ一つが独立していますので、各々のThreadでcontext background 出典を明記する方がよい場合があると思います。（文脈がなくても明らかな文法の質問などではあえていちいち書く必要がないスレッドも数多くありますが、今回のような筆者が言葉を誤用しているかもしれないようなスレッドを解釈するのには、ぜひひつようとわたしは思います。）

＠＃５：Thank you for your confirmation. I got it.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDobermanさん、北斗の拳と聖闘士星矢が大好きです。2020年からは質問していることはほとんど聖闘士星矢の事です。漫画家は熱血漫画の車田正美先生です。もちろん、ときどきナルトとかバガボンドとかベルセルクについて質問をしますね。その文脈はやっぱり大切なのですね。どうやらそれを省くことというのは僕を助けようとする友達に迷惑をかけるようです。誠にみんなに感謝しています。迷惑をかけて許してください。


----------



## Joschl

日本語は，文法の文脈への依存度が非常に高い言語です。文脈への依存度は，口語に近くなればなるほど高くなります。ですから，インタビューでの会話や口語を真似て作られた文章には，特に注意が必要だと思います。



			
				Kenshiromusou said:
			
		

> 迷惑をかけて許してください。


謝る必要なんて何もないですよ。😀


----------



## gengo

Joschl said:


> 謝る必要なんて何もないですよ。



そうですね。そもそも私たちがこのフォーラムに参加している理由は、質問をしたり、質問に答えたりするためですから。


----------

